
Aether – a P2P ephemeral clone of Reddit - aabbcc1241
https://getaether.net/docs/how_is_it_different_from/
======
aabbcc1241
zeronet seems a imperfect but better option, zeronet doesn't have
deduplication on files and it doesn't delete old content but the network
effect matter

------
cerberusss
There isn't a mobile version at the moment?

